# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Ai nói TB6560 là lởm

## CKD

TB6560 cũng chém kim loại như ai  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, ducduy9104, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Bác này có con cnc quá độc. Btw, cảm ơn chủ thớt đã chỉ cách hàn thau  :Cool:

----------


## jimmyli

TB6560AHQ chính hãng trên digikey là ~8.5$/1c đó anh, không phải loại 70k như ở VN đâu, nó không có giỏm mà trước giờ ta toàn sài hàng tàu nên nghĩ chắc chắn là nó giỏm, phải nói là TB6560 của tàu là giỏm mới chính xác con gà mái  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Ý là.. hàng nào của nay ấy mà  :Big Grin: 
Thực ra mấy con driver tích hợp on chip thế này, mình dùng khá nhiều loại từ STK, SLA, TB thì mỗi loại có ưu và nhược riêng. Nhưng nhìn chung nếu thiết kế board tốt (theo schematic từ datasheet chưa chắc đã tốt) thì khã năng ứng dụng không kém lắm đâu. Vẫn có khã năng lái tốt.
Đa phần do chúng ta sử dụng không đúng với khuyến cáo từ nhà sản xuất, dùng motor có kích thước, độ tự cảm v.v... vượt quá mức khuyến cáo nên hiệu quả mang lại không cao, quá trình vận hành dễ lỗi.
Các lời khuyên đại loại như.. mấy board này chỉ thích hợp để học tập nghiêm cứu.. là vì đa phần các board chúng ta dùng là board tự lắp ráp, mua từ china (nói chung là phải rẻ nhất) nên các khâu kiểm tra, sử dụng linh kiện đồng bộ v.v... không được tốt. Nên đưa vào vận hành trong sản xuất, điều kiện làm việc áp lực lớn.. không đủ độ ổn định, tin cậy.

----------


## biết tuốt

tình hình là hà nội hết TB 6560 các bác ợ , em có mấy cái mạch đang định hàn mà hỏi chả chỗ nào còn , tàu nó đóng biên thì lấy đâu mà lắp đây , chắc ship trong nam ra quá

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế những mặt hàng mình đặt trên Aliexpress theo đường bưu điện có ship về ko? Hay là chết luôn?

----------


## biết tuốt

em chịu , có điều hỏi mấy chỗ còn Tb không thì 2 tuần nay chả thấy về

----------

